# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  errr...huh?

## MeMe

Before I went to Cancun Jeff bought me a new camera. If you know me then you know I have the worst luck with batteries and cameras.  :Embarassed:  I also got new Duracell batteries and charger. 

So can someone tell me why my batteries get hot when I recharge them? Like it sometimes is crazy hot...not that I can't hold them but pretty dang hot. 

 :Confuse:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Not sure why they heat up. I have some rechargeable batteries for my camera and they tend to get a little warm. i would say that is just what they do. But if they are getting, what you might think is dangerously hot, then maybe something is wrong with the charging unit.

----------


## STORMS

Mine get crazy hot too after being charged - not sure why though???  :Weirdface: 

At least you're not alone  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Christina

i know they get hot when they're short circuited, but i don't know why they would do that from being charged- maybe short circuiting is the way to recharge them. a short circuit is basically when the battery is giving itself a current i think...correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## MeMe

> Not sure why they heat up. I have some rechargeable batteries for my camera and they tend to get a little warm. i would say that is just what they do. But if they are getting, what you might think is dangerously hot, then maybe something is wrong with the charging unit.


no i dont think it is the battery charger. I mean....i guess it could be but all of my other ones did it and I thought they were bad so I tossed them out. I have bought like 5 in the past 2 years.   :Surprised: 




> Mine get crazy hot too after being charged - not sure why though??? 
> 
> At least you're not alone



hmmmm...

it's a conspiracy I think. 

 :Evileye:

----------


## Brandon Osborne

They all get hot.  When you think about pumping 2-3 hours worth of energy into 10-15 minutes, it's going to create some heat.  It is totally normal.  Most chargers have built in fans to help.

----------

